# Watch Box



## Argyllshire (Sep 13, 2007)

*How it started*

This blog will show progress on an ArtBox I am building for a client.

In September I received an email from a gentleman named Sean asking if I was interested in making a custom box to display his wrist watch collection. I said I typically dont do commission work for several reasons, but if he wanted to send me details I would look it over before deciding.
We worked out the bugs and I agreed to make a box to hold eight watches.

The color of the wood and the grain were important as well as how it would look finished. Bloodwood was selected for its rich color and its non-porous grain which would give a smooth finish. The panel for the lid as well as the handle would be western quilted maple.









Check out my website and leave a comment on the blog page. I need feedback from anyone who has the time. I would appreciate any criticism so I can make changes as needed. If you have a website you would like me to link to send it along and I will consider it. Also see if you arent already on the LINKS page and perhaps one of your comments was used in the Gallery. Click on a picture to get a larger view and at the bottom of the page you will find the comments.
http://www.artboxesbyandy.com/
Thanks for your help.
Andy
Stay tuned.


----------



## cwdance1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Argyllshire said:


> *How it started*
> 
> This blog will show progress on an ArtBox I am building for a client.
> 
> ...


Wow, you never seem to have a bad day.
What I see is beautiful.
Looking forward to the rest of the series.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Argyllshire said:


> *How it started*
> 
> This blog will show progress on an ArtBox I am building for a client.
> 
> ...


Andy!

That wood at the top of pic looks like fancy Ribbon!
... it's hard to see how God made that in WOOD!!
... it's SO Beautiful!

That is going to be ONE BEAUTIFUL box!

Looking forward to seeing the finished project.

Thank you!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Argyllshire said:


> *How it started*
> 
> This blog will show progress on an ArtBox I am building for a client.
> 
> ...


Andy…I look forward to seeing your watchbox progress. You have selected some great woods and I know it will be an eyecatcher…You always *WOW* us all with your work.

Your website looks really nice. It is a necessity to have one these days. I am working on my site and they always seem to be a constant work in progress.


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

Argyllshire said:


> *How it started*
> 
> This blog will show progress on an ArtBox I am building for a client.
> 
> ...


Andy, I love your choice of wood. Quilted maple has been my all time favorite - just can't seem to find any! I will be looking forward to seeing the progress on this project!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Argyllshire said:


> *How it started*
> 
> This blog will show progress on an ArtBox I am building for a client.
> 
> ...


Your the van Gogh of the box world . Your work is always amazing. Nice web site too.


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Argyllshire said:


> *How it started*
> 
> This blog will show progress on an ArtBox I am building for a client.
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see the progression of the blog and the watchbox Andy. I am sure it will be truly informative like your previous blogs.

I also checked out your website and I must compliment you on the entire site. It is clean, clear and the photography is outstanding! Job well done….... I am also working on my website and hope to have it up in the next month or so. Greg is right, it is a necessity to have one these days.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Argyllshire said:


> *How it started*
> 
> This blog will show progress on an ArtBox I am building for a client.
> 
> ...


Mighty nice of you to give us some tips.
Thanks Andy.


----------



## Argyllshire (Sep 13, 2007)

Argyllshire said:


> *How it started*
> 
> This blog will show progress on an ArtBox I am building for a client.
> 
> ...


Thank you all for the kind words.
@ Gene, thanks and BTW all the photos are my own.


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Argyllshire said:


> *How it started*
> 
> This blog will show progress on an ArtBox I am building for a client.
> 
> ...


I could tell the photo's were yours…... the quality matches the boxes! 
An excellent 2nd hobby / talent !


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

Argyllshire said:


> *How it started*
> 
> This blog will show progress on an ArtBox I am building for a client.
> 
> ...


Thanks for doing another blog Andy, I have learned so much from your past ones, and I am looking forward to each episode of this one. Your choice in wood is amazing and will make one fine box. I am heading over to check out your your website now.

Thanks again,


----------



## laurapa (Nov 29, 2012)

Argyllshire said:


> *How it started*
> 
> This blog will show progress on an ArtBox I am building for a client.
> 
> ...


Andy wow all your boxes look wonderful. Thanks for all the help in making our own.


----------



## Argyllshire (Sep 13, 2007)

*Cutting and assembly*

I carefully laid out the compartments on a sheet of plywood to be sure it would give the customer the room required.










I then marked my cuts out for the body on the only piece of bloodwood I had left. I cut the board to the width of all four sides and slotted a kerf for the bottom. Here is a test piece of 1/4" ply.










I mitered the sides and then cut slots for splines to add strength and dress it up a little. I used maple and wenge for the splines.










This is how the splines look after glue up. I am always a little nervous, hoping I dont have any gaps at the back which will show up when I start grinding away.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Argyllshire said:


> *Cutting and assembly*
> 
> I carefully laid out the compartments on a sheet of plywood to be sure it would give the customer the room required.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to the finished box. Thanks for the blog.


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

Argyllshire said:


> *Cutting and assembly*
> 
> I carefully laid out the compartments on a sheet of plywood to be sure it would give the customer the room required.
> 
> ...


Looks great . . . 'n I'm holding my breath to see the quilted maple lid! You are going to post the making process, aren't you?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Argyllshire said:


> *Cutting and assembly*
> 
> I carefully laid out the compartments on a sheet of plywood to be sure it would give the customer the room required.
> 
> ...


Looks good, Andy!

The bottom groove… is it spaced 1/4" from the bottom? In the pic, it looks like a narrower strip under the ply.


----------



## Argyllshire (Sep 13, 2007)

Argyllshire said:


> *Cutting and assembly*
> 
> I carefully laid out the compartments on a sheet of plywood to be sure it would give the customer the room required.
> 
> ...


@Joe, its about 3/16". I needed all the interior space I could get, this board was barely wide enough to get the entire box out of it. Good eye!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Argyllshire said:


> *Cutting and assembly*
> 
> I carefully laid out the compartments on a sheet of plywood to be sure it would give the customer the room required.
> 
> ...


Andy: A great looking build so far. It looks like you don't preglue the splines and then sand to width,


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Argyllshire said:


> *Cutting and assembly*
> 
> I carefully laid out the compartments on a sheet of plywood to be sure it would give the customer the room required.
> 
> ...


I love the staggered keys. This will be one fine box.


----------



## Argyllshire (Sep 13, 2007)

Argyllshire said:


> *Cutting and assembly*
> 
> I carefully laid out the compartments on a sheet of plywood to be sure it would give the customer the room required.
> 
> ...


@Karson, I am not sure what you are asking, but I cut for splines after the box is glued up and dry. I then glue in the splines, pretesting each for fit. Then I cut off the excess on either the bandsaw or I just use a handsaw for a taller box like this one. I hope thats clear as mud.ha


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Argyllshire said:


> *Cutting and assembly*
> 
> I carefully laid out the compartments on a sheet of plywood to be sure it would give the customer the room required.
> 
> ...


Andy what I was referring to but so in-eloquently stated was the splines look like they are multiple species of wood and it looks like they are not glued together and then shaped to fit the required slot.

The individual pieces in the last picture look like they are glued into place and not pre-glued together.

This explanation probably made it harder to understand than my in-adiquite first try.


----------



## Argyllshire (Sep 13, 2007)

*Fitting the medallion*

I cut the lid a little oversize and made a jig to route out for the maple center panel (medallion).










And after.










I always make a test piece to size the real insert to.










And here is the maple insert prior to rounding the corners which I do by eye on a disc sander and final fit with a sanding block a little at a time.










Stay tuned


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

Argyllshire said:


> *Fitting the medallion*
> 
> I cut the lid a little oversize and made a jig to route out for the maple center panel (medallion).
> 
> ...


Thanx for sharing, Andy. This is what I like about this site . . . I'm constantly learning from the best in the business!


----------



## dub560 (Jun 4, 2010)

Argyllshire said:


> *Fitting the medallion*
> 
> I cut the lid a little oversize and made a jig to route out for the maple center panel (medallion).
> 
> ...


Sweet blog..: love your work bro


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Argyllshire said:


> *Fitting the medallion*
> 
> I cut the lid a little oversize and made a jig to route out for the maple center panel (medallion).
> 
> ...


I'm watching too. LOL! Hey checked the web sight SWEET! love the waterfall pic. and since I am a newbie enjoyed the drama of boxes I've not seen,


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Argyllshire said:


> *Fitting the medallion*
> 
> I cut the lid a little oversize and made a jig to route out for the maple center panel (medallion).
> 
> ...


Very good!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Argyllshire said:


> *Fitting the medallion*
> 
> I cut the lid a little oversize and made a jig to route out for the maple center panel (medallion).
> 
> ...


Andy: This is a beautiful setup and job you have going here. It's passing the Morrison test. LOL


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Argyllshire said:


> *Fitting the medallion*
> 
> I cut the lid a little oversize and made a jig to route out for the maple center panel (medallion).
> 
> ...


Oh man, that's some scary stuff, mortising for that medallion! It was worth it, though; the figure is incredible.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Argyllshire said:


> *Fitting the medallion*
> 
> I cut the lid a little oversize and made a jig to route out for the maple center panel (medallion).
> 
> ...


+1 to what bertha said. Andy, I've admired your work for so long.. its nice to see how you accomplish these feats!


----------



## Argyllshire (Sep 13, 2007)

*Glueing in the medallion*

This shows the medallion getting glued in place. I decided to do a loose fit between the medallion and lid on this one due to the fact that I just couldn keep the bloodwood from chipping out even with a new cutter and climb cutting. I have done this before, filling the gap with black epoxy for a shadow line effect. I am using spacers to even out the gap.










Before fitting the medallion I had ran a router around the inside of the box and cut a 3/8" x 3/8" rabbit for the lid to set down into.Then I carefully cut both ends of the lid until it fit into recess evenly and very snugly. Later shaping and sanding will ease the fit as needed.
Here is a close up of the rough fit.

To clarify, this is the lid to the body picture, not the medallion.


----------



## cwdance1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Argyllshire said:


> *Glueing in the medallion*
> 
> This shows the medallion getting glued in place. I decided to do a loose fit between the medallion and lid on this one due to the fact that I just couldn keep the bloodwood from chipping out even with a new cutter and climb cutting. I have done this before, filling the gap with black epoxy for a shadow line effect. I am using spacers to even out the gap.
> 
> ...


Wish I had just a small amount of your skill.

Another great blog.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

Argyllshire said:


> *Glueing in the medallion*
> 
> This shows the medallion getting glued in place. I decided to do a loose fit between the medallion and lid on this one due to the fact that I just couldn keep the bloodwood from chipping out even with a new cutter and climb cutting. I have done this before, filling the gap with black epoxy for a shadow line effect. I am using spacers to even out the gap.
> 
> ...


Still holding my breath, Andy! Looking good!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Argyllshire said:


> *Glueing in the medallion*
> 
> This shows the medallion getting glued in place. I decided to do a loose fit between the medallion and lid on this one due to the fact that I just couldn keep the bloodwood from chipping out even with a new cutter and climb cutting. I have done this before, filling the gap with black epoxy for a shadow line effect. I am using spacers to even out the gap.
> 
> ...


You're making progress!

Thank you…


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Argyllshire said:


> *Glueing in the medallion*
> 
> This shows the medallion getting glued in place. I decided to do a loose fit between the medallion and lid on this one due to the fact that I just couldn keep the bloodwood from chipping out even with a new cutter and climb cutting. I have done this before, filling the gap with black epoxy for a shadow line effect. I am using spacers to even out the gap.
> 
> ...


Beautiful work in progress. 1 question please: what are the spacers/ wedges in front and behind medallion in the first pic? I thought the medallion was cut to fit tightly. I was following right along and then this lost me!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Argyllshire said:


> *Glueing in the medallion*
> 
> This shows the medallion getting glued in place. I decided to do a loose fit between the medallion and lid on this one due to the fact that I just couldn keep the bloodwood from chipping out even with a new cutter and climb cutting. I have done this before, filling the gap with black epoxy for a shadow line effect. I am using spacers to even out the gap.
> 
> ...


the first picture where the spacers or whatever they are is not the second picture, the first one is the very center of the top, the second picture is the whole top…, do you follow me andy…or did i make things worse…


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Argyllshire said:


> *Glueing in the medallion*
> 
> This shows the medallion getting glued in place. I decided to do a loose fit between the medallion and lid on this one due to the fact that I just couldn keep the bloodwood from chipping out even with a new cutter and climb cutting. I have done this before, filling the gap with black epoxy for a shadow line effect. I am using spacers to even out the gap.
> 
> ...


Nice work Andy. I'm anxious to see the end result. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Argyllshire (Sep 13, 2007)

Argyllshire said:


> *Glueing in the medallion*
> 
> This shows the medallion getting glued in place. I decided to do a loose fit between the medallion and lid on this one due to the fact that I just couldn keep the bloodwood from chipping out even with a new cutter and climb cutting. I have done this before, filling the gap with black epoxy for a shadow line effect. I am using spacers to even out the gap.
> 
> ...


Thanks Grizzman, thats correct. I did rewrite a few lines and hope its better now.
I was rushed when I posted this page, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Argyllshire said:


> *Glueing in the medallion*
> 
> This shows the medallion getting glued in place. I decided to do a loose fit between the medallion and lid on this one due to the fact that I just couldn keep the bloodwood from chipping out even with a new cutter and climb cutting. I have done this before, filling the gap with black epoxy for a shadow line effect. I am using spacers to even out the gap.
> 
> ...


Andy, That clears it up nicely. Grizz, You REALLY confused me with your explanation but we are still buddies! LOL


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Argyllshire said:


> *Glueing in the medallion*
> 
> This shows the medallion getting glued in place. I decided to do a loose fit between the medallion and lid on this one due to the fact that I just couldn keep the bloodwood from chipping out even with a new cutter and climb cutting. I have done this before, filling the gap with black epoxy for a shadow line effect. I am using spacers to even out the gap.
> 
> ...


Andy: This is coming along beautifully. How many hours to this point?


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

Argyllshire said:


> *Glueing in the medallion*
> 
> This shows the medallion getting glued in place. I decided to do a loose fit between the medallion and lid on this one due to the fact that I just couldn keep the bloodwood from chipping out even with a new cutter and climb cutting. I have done this before, filling the gap with black epoxy for a shadow line effect. I am using spacers to even out the gap.
> 
> ...


AHHHHH man u stoped here. LOL I love following your blogs Andy I know I haven't been here awhile but I had to take a peek at this one. I have an extensive watch collection my self it's about 50 time pieces and I'm lookin to get about another 5-10 in the next few months so i have to make a watch box myself but I want it to hold atleast 50-100 watches i might need to make a couple of them. Very Good start Andy look forward to seeing the rest of build, sorry work I've been on a bmx website for a little.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Argyllshire said:


> *Glueing in the medallion*
> 
> This shows the medallion getting glued in place. I decided to do a loose fit between the medallion and lid on this one due to the fact that I just couldn keep the bloodwood from chipping out even with a new cutter and climb cutting. I have done this before, filling the gap with black epoxy for a shadow line effect. I am using spacers to even out the gap.
> 
> ...


*Andy*, this series looks great. I'll go back and start at the beginning.

helluvawreck

https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Argyllshire (Sep 13, 2007)

Argyllshire said:


> *Glueing in the medallion*
> 
> This shows the medallion getting glued in place. I decided to do a loose fit between the medallion and lid on this one due to the fact that I just couldn keep the bloodwood from chipping out even with a new cutter and climb cutting. I have done this before, filling the gap with black epoxy for a shadow line effect. I am using spacers to even out the gap.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone.
@Karson- Hard to say, my correspondance with the customer, design time, selecting materials, photographs, not included, I would estimate about 30 hours. My time is not used efficiently to be fair because I do a little here and there as I can. And I tend to be extra cautious in setting up for every phase since I do each step so infrequently. I tried to do several boxes for a production run years ago, but they had no life, they looked stamped out to much for my taste. For making money thats ok, but my main motive is to express myself and make each box a little different than the next. That wastes time too if thats how a person wants to look at it, always trying new things, cutting this or that, being merciless and throwing it away if it doesnt look right, and so on.
So to be fair, if I was to make another box just like this one, and if I had a block of time uninterrupted, I think it would take about 3 days to do.


----------



## Argyllshire (Sep 13, 2007)

Argyllshire said:


> *Glueing in the medallion*
> 
> This shows the medallion getting glued in place. I decided to do a loose fit between the medallion and lid on this one due to the fact that I just couldn keep the bloodwood from chipping out even with a new cutter and climb cutting. I have done this before, filling the gap with black epoxy for a shadow line effect. I am using spacers to even out the gap.
> 
> ...


@ Ike, I hope to have the next page posted soon, so keep watching (pun intended)


----------



## Argyllshire (Sep 13, 2007)

*Hinges, Handle, Dividers*

After glueing in the medallion, I went ahead and sanded it flush with the lid. I did this to be sure it looked ok. I was worried about chipped out areas below the rim showing up after the sanding and it would be much easier to replace the panel at this stage before the entire box was shaped. It would make aligning the jig for recutting the recess less of a nightmare. But it looked fine.

The handle is a piece of cut off from the Maple medallion. 
I simply slotted a mortise in it and the lid using a 1/8 bit in a table mounted router. I cut a strip of Maple just a wee bit thinner than the slot and pretested it until the handle fit to the body snugly. I marked a center line on both the lid and the handle for alignment. 
Tip: make the slot about 3/4 shorter than the length of the rough handle, stopping about 3/8 short on both ends. This will allow you to slide the handle back and forth to align it with the lid. What I am getting at is this: You start off with a handle blank cut to the approximate length, but as you shape it prior to mounting it you may take more material off one end than the other, which means the center line has shifted. The shortened slot will give you room to shape the ends as needed. The floating tenon ( the thin slat that will join the handle to the lid) will need to be a bit shorter than the slot to allow the handle to slide side to side to center it with the lids center.










I need to mention again that some of the pictures and write up are a little out of order. Since this isnt a tutorial I am not trying very hard to lay out everything properly to build a box.

The hinges were cut in by router and finished by hand. I used Brusso 95 degree with the stop built in. They are $30 pair at WoodCraft, very nicely made. Be sure and buy some steel screws to set the hinges. I usually have them in and out a few times and the brass ones break too easy on the harder woods like this Bloodwood.










Here is a picture of the handle and the lid with a little more shaping.










I used 3/16 Maple ply for the dividers, cut slots as needed and fitted them to the box.










I needed a way to cover the raw edge of the plywood and decided to use Leopardwood. I cut kerfs in all four faces of a board to the thickness of the plywood and cut them apart on the bandsaw. The caps will add some interesting contrast, cover the edges and add some needed stability to the dividers.

The first photo shows the caps before they are cut completely free of the mother board (ha) You can see the little strip I left so I could use the table saw to cut most of the material away safely.










And here we have turned the H's into U's.










Here we have the caps in place as a test fit.










I will get these fitted better and then on to the shaping.
Stay tuned.

Check out my website and leave a comment on the blog page. I need feedback from anyone who has the time. I would appreciate any criticism so I can make changes as needed. If you have a website you would like me to link to send it along and I will consider it. Also, see if you arent already on the Links page and perhaps one of your comments was used in the Available section. Click on a picture to get a larger view and at the bottom of the page you will find the comments. Check the spelling of your name and let me know if you want any referance to you removed.
http://www.artboxesbyandy.com/
Thanks for your help.
Andy


----------



## CiscoKid (Jul 14, 2010)

Argyllshire said:


> *Hinges, Handle, Dividers*
> 
> After glueing in the medallion, I went ahead and sanded it flush with the lid. I did this to be sure it looked ok. I was worried about chipped out areas below the rim showing up after the sanding and it would be much easier to replace the panel at this stage before the entire box was shaped. It would make aligning the jig for recutting the recess less of a nightmare. But it looked fine.
> 
> ...


Sweet! Nicely done so far. Can't wait to see this finished. Last time I worked with bloodwood, I got a rash from the dust. Are you taking any precautions?


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Argyllshire said:


> *Hinges, Handle, Dividers*
> 
> After glueing in the medallion, I went ahead and sanded it flush with the lid. I did this to be sure it looked ok. I was worried about chipped out areas below the rim showing up after the sanding and it would be much easier to replace the panel at this stage before the entire box was shaped. It would make aligning the jig for recutting the recess less of a nightmare. But it looked fine.
> 
> ...


Looking good!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Argyllshire said:


> *Hinges, Handle, Dividers*
> 
> After glueing in the medallion, I went ahead and sanded it flush with the lid. I did this to be sure it looked ok. I was worried about chipped out areas below the rim showing up after the sanding and it would be much easier to replace the panel at this stage before the entire box was shaped. It would make aligning the jig for recutting the recess less of a nightmare. But it looked fine.
> 
> ...


Went back to web page, clicked on the box I was intereseted in and came back to the LJ's site.

Your boxes really require no comment in that they visually speak volumes! Not sure about what you want your web site to tell folks? or what you want to achieve?

The site is well done. The pictures are very clear and I would guess show the true colors of your masterpices?

I talk A LOT..LOL! Sometimes I give my clients/patients toooooo much information. I use to believe I could fix it in 8 weeks if "you do everything I am asking" but everybody works differently? Still seeing one person many years later, and learning and progress is being made …by both of us  !!

I love the feeling that I get looking at your creations. I attempt to put that into words. You my "master woodworker" do not?

As an LJ I am here to be with guys like you and learn and be inspired. The explainations help me learn.

Your work is my inspiration.

Hope I have described the essence? I believe coming back to the LJ's page takes away from the website.

But that's why I asked what do you want to achieve with it?


----------



## Argyllshire (Sep 13, 2007)

Argyllshire said:


> *Hinges, Handle, Dividers*
> 
> After glueing in the medallion, I went ahead and sanded it flush with the lid. I did this to be sure it looked ok. I was worried about chipped out areas below the rim showing up after the sanding and it would be much easier to replace the panel at this stage before the entire box was shaped. It would make aligning the jig for recutting the recess less of a nightmare. But it looked fine.
> 
> ...


@Al, I have a little sneezing now and then but have never had a reaction like that. I did get a severe case of bronchitis from dust after making several boxes from Tennesee Red Cedar, so I a wear a mask…sometimes.

@Doc. Thats very kind of you Doc. 
I have been rethinking the link back to LJ from the website Gallery because of that very reason. I only linked them to give more info on each as I didnt have time to locate all the old photos and do a little write up on each. I am thinking of reworking that section to keep viewers on the website.
Thanks for your input Doc, it has helped me make an important decision.


----------



## chief101 (Oct 30, 2009)

Argyllshire said:


> *Hinges, Handle, Dividers*
> 
> After glueing in the medallion, I went ahead and sanded it flush with the lid. I did this to be sure it looked ok. I was worried about chipped out areas below the rim showing up after the sanding and it would be much easier to replace the panel at this stage before the entire box was shaped. It would make aligning the jig for recutting the recess less of a nightmare. But it looked fine.
> 
> ...


Very cool job.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Argyllshire said:


> *Hinges, Handle, Dividers*
> 
> After glueing in the medallion, I went ahead and sanded it flush with the lid. I did this to be sure it looked ok. I was worried about chipped out areas below the rim showing up after the sanding and it would be much easier to replace the panel at this stage before the entire box was shaped. It would make aligning the jig for recutting the recess less of a nightmare. But it looked fine.
> 
> ...


Hi Andy, I see you are still sharing your great box design ideas as well as your skills to make them with unabated enthusiasm. I hope you never stop!


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

Argyllshire said:


> *Hinges, Handle, Dividers*
> 
> After glueing in the medallion, I went ahead and sanded it flush with the lid. I did this to be sure it looked ok. I was worried about chipped out areas below the rim showing up after the sanding and it would be much easier to replace the panel at this stage before the entire box was shaped. It would make aligning the jig for recutting the recess less of a nightmare. But it looked fine.
> 
> ...


Hi Andy, Great looking blog I always enjoy seeing your craftsmanship. I went to your web site, you did a super nice job on all the pages. I really like the nature pictures that you take. Keep up the great work, and thank you for putting Zongkers as one of your links.

If you get a chance take a look at are site Patti my Wife has been updating and improving the web site. Let me know what you think? Thank you Andy, It really looks like you are enjoying your woodworking journey!


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

Argyllshire said:


> *Hinges, Handle, Dividers*
> 
> After glueing in the medallion, I went ahead and sanded it flush with the lid. I did this to be sure it looked ok. I was worried about chipped out areas below the rim showing up after the sanding and it would be much easier to replace the panel at this stage before the entire box was shaped. It would make aligning the jig for recutting the recess less of a nightmare. But it looked fine.
> 
> ...


Andy, your website looks super stunning! Did you careat it or did you have someone do it for you? I am hoping to have a super site like yours to show and sell my Valentine Feather Box and others. Great as usual, Andy!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Argyllshire said:


> *Hinges, Handle, Dividers*
> 
> After glueing in the medallion, I went ahead and sanded it flush with the lid. I did this to be sure it looked ok. I was worried about chipped out areas below the rim showing up after the sanding and it would be much easier to replace the panel at this stage before the entire box was shaped. It would make aligning the jig for recutting the recess less of a nightmare. But it looked fine.
> 
> ...


I loved the lacewood caps for the dividers! It's that kind of attention to detail that makes your boxes so special. I'll probably steal that idea.


----------



## Argyllshire (Sep 13, 2007)

Argyllshire said:


> *Hinges, Handle, Dividers*
> 
> After glueing in the medallion, I went ahead and sanded it flush with the lid. I did this to be sure it looked ok. I was worried about chipped out areas below the rim showing up after the sanding and it would be much easier to replace the panel at this stage before the entire box was shaped. It would make aligning the jig for recutting the recess less of a nightmare. But it looked fine.
> 
> ...


THANKS to everyone for supporting my work and taking time to look around and make comments. We all live such busy lives its a wonder any of us have time to give to anyone else. Thanks again.

@ Dennis- yes, your site looks very good, a nice layout to show your many skills, great photos too. Your wife is a real asset, buy her a box of dark chocolate…or maybe a puppy 

@LittlePaw- A friend of mine named Scott really encouraged me to get a website and offered to do it for me. That happens to be his business and its called Web Trax.
He worked hard on getting the site up and running and registering the name and all the other behind the scenes work and he did it for me for basically nothing. My wife set up a PayPal account and did a lot of the behind the scenes work to keep this moving ahead or it wouldnt have happened. He then turned it over to me to customize to my taste. I sorted through my outdoor photos I have taken over the years and added them as I saw fit. Then I wrote the text on each page. Then I went back and found all the Box photos I have taken, sorted through them and used what looked best. Then I added comments and links to people who like my work. I probably have over 80 hours invested so far and I am not done yet. But its very satisfying to see the site online. There are sites that will walk you through doing your own website for a fee just to help and maintain, or they will do it from A-Z, or you can find free web building programs and do it all yourself. Regardless, it will be a lot of work to get it the way you want it. Scott is an easy person to work with, reasonably priced, honest and a great communicator, plus he is a genius with computers and writing code. Click the link to get more info.

@ gfadvm- Go ahead, glad you like them, let me see what you make when its done.


----------



## dub560 (Jun 4, 2010)

Argyllshire said:


> *Hinges, Handle, Dividers*
> 
> After glueing in the medallion, I went ahead and sanded it flush with the lid. I did this to be sure it looked ok. I was worried about chipped out areas below the rim showing up after the sanding and it would be much easier to replace the panel at this stage before the entire box was shaped. It would make aligning the jig for recutting the recess less of a nightmare. But it looked fine.
> 
> ...


Incredible the amount of work that goes into one these boxes. Thanks for sharing Andy … I like learning new things


----------



## Argyllshire (Sep 13, 2007)

*Handle replaced, shaping started*










The handle.
I did not like how the handle was looking, it appeared to lack any of the swirling grain that the top inset panel has. That happens sometimes after shaping, the good stuff ends up on the floor. 
Also… if you look close, you will notice in the picture below that I sanded too deep into the right corner of the handle and exposed the spline! Oops!










So I made a new one from Black Palm Wood, a first time for me. The black color ties in with the Wenge corner splines, plus I love the weird grain which looks like small straws all bound up together. I want this box to look organic with the shaping, but to have a little class too, since it will be the home of a very nice watch collection. 
I think the Black Palm dresses it up. Very cool wood anyway and a perfect place to try it out.










First, I had to cut off the old handle without so much as scratching the edge of the lid or it would change the profile if I had to resand it, meaning there was no way to fix any damage. I cut the handle off close to the edge of the lid and scraped the rest off very slowly with a chisel.

Then I recut the mortise for a new spline.
(I just dont trust edge glueing the handle on a lid this large, the spline ensures it wont snap off.)
Very slow and tedious work.

Then I shaped the bottom of the handle exactly like the old one so it would nestle into the wavy saddle I had already shaped in the body of the box. After that I shaped the top edge of the handle to blend with the waves in the lid.

Here are some additional photos of the box with rough shaping and a smoother sanded surface, one with mineral spirits wiped on. (The wetted surface shows up scratches that I mark out in pencil and sand after its dried.)










I still have a lot of sanding and the dividers to complete.
Stay tuned.
Thanks for looking 
Andy


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Argyllshire said:


> *Handle replaced, shaping started*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin' good Andy !!!! Love that quilted maple inset !


----------



## Argyllshire (Sep 13, 2007)

Argyllshire said:


> *Handle replaced, shaping started*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Gene.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Argyllshire said:


> *Handle replaced, shaping started*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very beautiful andy, the switch of the handle was done very well, i know what you mean about just edge gluing it onto the box, i have used a biscuit before also and so far they seem to work well, or im sure as your doing , using a spline of some thickness..but it all looks wonderful…thanks for the continued blog…always something new to learn…grizz


----------



## cwdance1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Argyllshire said:


> *Handle replaced, shaping started*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You make it looks so easy.

Mine never look anywhere near as good as yours do. I'll keep trying though.

Great looking box.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Argyllshire said:


> *Handle replaced, shaping started*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh i wanted to ask you, what did you use to cut the handle off so carefully…would like to know…


----------



## willd (Mar 9, 2011)

Argyllshire said:


> *Handle replaced, shaping started*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The original box was beautiful Andyl. Now with the Black Palm Wood handle that brought it to another level. As always thanks for inspiring.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Argyllshire said:


> *Handle replaced, shaping started*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Andy: The Palm wood looks great . A nice recovery.

That's what makes great woodworkers.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Argyllshire said:


> *Handle replaced, shaping started*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Andy you make it all look so easy - and we both know that it's not easy at all. Nice work as usual.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

Argyllshire said:


> *Handle replaced, shaping started*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent workmanship. It is beautiful.


----------



## Argyllshire (Sep 13, 2007)

Argyllshire said:


> *Handle replaced, shaping started*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you everyone!
@ Grizzman- Yes biscuits work great too.
I cut the handle off on with the bandsaw, very carefully, in fact all I had left on the box was half of the glue line and a see thru slice of wood in one place.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Argyllshire said:


> *Handle replaced, shaping started*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know you are having fun! Admit it…Looks like another classic and the wood choices are great.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Argyllshire said:


> *Handle replaced, shaping started*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're coming along very nicely!

Thank you for sharing the BAD along with the GOOD!

It's nice to know that you're human too! LOL


----------



## chief101 (Oct 30, 2009)

Argyllshire said:


> *Handle replaced, shaping started*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice Andy.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Argyllshire said:


> *Handle replaced, shaping started*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this a larger box than you normally make? The stool gives it some relative perspective. I'm with the gallery. A lot for us to live up to. At least for me to live up to. lol


----------



## Skylark53 (Jan 8, 2010)

Argyllshire said:


> *Handle replaced, shaping started*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Andy, while you were building this watch box, I was building one for my son-in-law for Christmas. He was very pleased, thankfully. I could've built it ten times over and not touched the degree of finesse and skill you exhibit here. Again, beautifully done and thanks eversomuch for sharing the journey…


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Argyllshire said:


> *Handle replaced, shaping started*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The black palm handle was well worth the effort. It is gorgeous! This box is going to be another 'Andy Masterpiece'.


----------



## jiri (Dec 18, 2007)

Argyllshire said:


> *Handle replaced, shaping started*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Argyllshire said:


> *Handle replaced, shaping started*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another jewel in the making-


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

Argyllshire said:


> *Handle replaced, shaping started*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't you love how you see something in a project at first and then watch it turn into something else. I personally think it pretty neat how projects like this evolve and develop its own character. Also two thumbs up on the palm wood…. Good stuff!


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

Argyllshire said:


> *Handle replaced, shaping started*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's looking beautiful Andy! It looks like fun to make your style of box. Someday when I'm not busy I would love to try one of you masterpieces. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Argyllshire (Sep 13, 2007)

Argyllshire said:


> *Handle replaced, shaping started*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A big thanks to all of you!

@Greg, yes I am having fun on this one, its just enough different to keep my interest up.

@ Joe, very human…thats me. I just dont take time to post all of my mistakes.

@Doc, yes, it is a larger box than most of my others, about 4" wider, an inch or so taller, and about 1 1/2" deeper.

@ Rick, I dont believe that, I have seen your work and you are talented. I am rooting for you!

@ Gfadvm, thanks, glad you like the new handle too.

@Dan, I agree, many of my new designs or details came about from mistakes in one sense or the other and a stubborness to make changes to get the right look. Its hard to redo something I have spent so much time on, but I am always happier when I stay with it until its right to my eye. The only way to do that is to throw TIME away.

@Dennis, I look forward to seeing a version made by you, it would be a winner for sure.


----------



## spud72 (Oct 31, 2008)

Argyllshire said:


> *Handle replaced, shaping started*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another masterpiece Andy!

Guy


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

Argyllshire said:


> *Handle replaced, shaping started*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the wood you used on this. Looking good!!


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

Argyllshire said:


> *Handle replaced, shaping started*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Andy, sorry I'm late to the party on this one. I can't wait to see the finished product. It's another masterpiece in the making! I love that maple and the black epoxy looks fantastic with that palm.


----------



## studie (Oct 14, 2009)

Argyllshire said:


> *Handle replaced, shaping started*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Andy the box looks sweet! The work to undo things is an art all into it's self. I should know, many times over. One time I actually threw a nice piece of work across the shop then after cooling down went to find it and felt like I had spanked my dog. So I vowed to never loose my temper again. Mistakes teach us. Do you use a Lancelot on the grinder to make those swoops? Again what fine and fun work you do!


----------



## Argyllshire (Sep 13, 2007)

Argyllshire said:


> *Handle replaced, shaping started*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brad, thanks for the fine words, glad you approve 

@$tudie, I start off with a 50 grit 5" disc on my 4" angle grinder, then I finess the carving with a 5" flap sander, about 120 grit. 
I recently bought a Merlin and used the Red tungsten disc to ease into some deeper grooves and then swapped it out for the flap sander. Both of these are 2" wheels that came in the kit. I had already asked fellow LJ Jordan, one of the all time best carvers in the world, what he thought of this tool prior to my laying out the cash, and he gave it 2 thumbs down. He owns two of them but said they are underpowered for his kind of carving and I agree, they are for light work only. But for this kind of shaping they are perfect for me, lots of control and variable speed, balance, etc. My wife uses it for making wooden spoons and has it about wore out in 2 months  This tool is very safe if used properly even one handed. Except for the chainsaw which loves flesh as much as wood! That chainsaw is great for hollowing out deeper cuts or bowls, just let it work at its own pace.
Evaluate the work that this will be used for very carefully.

I then clean up with a palm sander and finish it all by handsanding.

Check out Jordans awesome work here:

http://www.katools.com/shop/merlin-universal-carving-p-69.html


----------



## raydawg (Nov 2, 2012)

Argyllshire said:


> *Handle replaced, shaping started*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow this is one amazing project. A friend of mine has asked me to make him a watch box and I stumbled across this masterpiece.

Can I ask the taboo question? how do you shape something like that?

Edit: nevermind. I see your answer above my comment.


----------



## Argyllshire (Sep 13, 2007)

*OOPS!!*

*This is why its been awhile since my last post.*

One of the problems with shaping wood to this extent is any flaws show up.

Figured Bigleaf Maple, aka Western Maple, Oregon Maple, Acer macrophyllum, can have pits, bark inclusions, etc… Well, I found a few during the final shaping.










I knew I was getting pretty close to maximum depth in one corner, but I couldnt leave that little black spot glaring at me.

Then I was all the way through and exposing the bloodwood below, nothing to do but add some putty. NOT!! I am joking. Putty was not an option, anything I did to hide this flaw would have been obvious.

So I set up a jig and milled out the medallion and made another.



















THE SAME THING HAPPENED AGAIN!!! Aarrghh. I didnt bother to take any pictures this time, I was so disappointed and under a time constraint that I just started fixing it it.
My customer was probably very frustrated too since he has been waiting for a long time to get this box. But he has been very patient with me. I told him that I cant in good conscience send him a box patched together just to get it off my back.
So I made another jig because each time I mill out the medallion I need to go a little wider to clean up the edges, and its about impossible to line it all up exactly anyway.
The problem I now had was that I no longer had a piece of that maple wide enough with any nice figure. So I decided to do a triptych inset panel like I did on this box named Storm.










I taped a mock-up of the panel and sent a picture for the customer to approve.( Another advantage of doing it this way was I wouldnt need to use any black epoxy as a border to fill out the gap. On the previous panels the medallion was to narrow, since its all I had. I had to mill the recess wider because it chipped out in a few spots. )
I split one piece and mirrored it on each side of a piece with more quilting than ripples. I edged it with wenge and bordered the center panel with bloodwood edged with wenge.

It is just setting over the recess, the corners are still square.









He liked the look, so I went ahead and fitted it in. This is slow and tedious. I fit the panel by hand using a sanding block, testing every few strokes. This went in nicely with no gaps.
Here it is glued in and before wiping away the squeeze out.










And here it is after carefully sanding it to blend with the previous shaping. This was a bit of a trial to not go too deep again in the thin areas and not mess up the waves too much either.










Next and last post will be the finished box.
Stay tuned.
Thanks for looking,
Andy


----------



## nadabula (Aug 16, 2011)

Argyllshire said:


> *OOPS!!*
> 
> *This is why its been awhile since my last post.*
> 
> ...


really good !!!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Argyllshire said:


> *OOPS!!*
> 
> *This is why its been awhile since my last post.*
> 
> ...


it's character Andy. burn your initials or something there if ya wanna cover it.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Argyllshire said:


> *OOPS!!*
> 
> *This is why its been awhile since my last post.*
> 
> ...


Looks incredible, Andy. I can't wait to see it finished.

When I look at your work, it always makes me want to extend beyond my comfort zone and reach for the next level.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Argyllshire said:


> *OOPS!!*
> 
> *This is why its been awhile since my last post.*
> 
> ...


Sometimes great things happen by accident? and we can say we planned it? LOL On the other hand The character of the piece is in your eyes? If I were the customer I'd be patient, cause damn look what you do!

I know you hate to hear it. LOL Great work!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Argyllshire said:


> *OOPS!!*
> 
> *This is why its been awhile since my last post.*
> 
> ...


I know you have the know how to cure this little mishap .Even if it had a 16penny nail sticking out of it it would still be beautiful.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Argyllshire said:


> *OOPS!!*
> 
> *This is why its been awhile since my last post.*
> 
> ...


what can i say andy

except you are the master 
in this

your work is very appealing
(even when the wood gives it's own response)

your subtle designs and feelings 
always come thru


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Argyllshire said:


> *OOPS!!*
> 
> *This is why its been awhile since my last post.*
> 
> ...


always fun to see the process, seeing the good, the bad, the ugly, then seeing it all come together and getting it right…....and we all know you would get it right..glad the customer approved of the new top, i actually like it better then the first…thanks any for taking the time to show all of this…......grizz


----------



## gbear (Mar 6, 2007)

Argyllshire said:


> *OOPS!!*
> 
> *This is why its been awhile since my last post.*
> 
> ...


The sign of a great craftsman is the ability to turn tragedy into beauty. 
You da man! Although, I do like Roger's suggestion!!!!


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Argyllshire said:


> *OOPS!!*
> 
> *This is why its been awhile since my last post.*
> 
> ...


Oh how I know your frustration!!!! I can't tell you the number of times I have done the same kind of thing and then didn't have another piece "quite big enough" ........ However, gbear is right, you are the person that can turn in back into the work of art it is going to be…. Can't wait to see the grand finale !


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

Argyllshire said:


> *OOPS!!*
> 
> *This is why its been awhile since my last post.*
> 
> ...


It's great the way you cured the problem, and now it is better than the original! Great work
Andy. your boxes are always so touchable, maybe even caressable!


----------



## chief101 (Oct 30, 2009)

Argyllshire said:


> *OOPS!!*
> 
> *This is why its been awhile since my last post.*
> 
> ...


Very nice Andy and nice repair job. Can't wait to see the finished piece.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Argyllshire said:


> *OOPS!!*
> 
> *This is why its been awhile since my last post.*
> 
> ...


Outstanding project Andy. I really like your fix for this one. I guess we will have to call you "Mr. Fixit".


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

Argyllshire said:


> *OOPS!!*
> 
> *This is why its been awhile since my last post.*
> 
> ...


Beautiful fix! Love the way the 3 sections of maple compliment each other and make that top "glow."


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Argyllshire said:


> *OOPS!!*
> 
> *This is why its been awhile since my last post.*
> 
> ...


Sometimes the character can look like a goof. A great recovery.


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

Argyllshire said:


> *OOPS!!*
> 
> *This is why its been awhile since my last post.*
> 
> ...


This shows me why so may of us are building for a different client base. Our flaws are charming, but no one is paying me what you command and deserve. I can be dissatisfied with a small imperfection that my wife says no one else will ever notice. As I get better with the inspiration here, I either make less mistakes or fix them. Knowing how Big Leaf Burl can be, I would have left such a small thing. Maybe in a few years, with more experience, I will be striving for such perfection. As I get better, my price goes up! I'm glad you have a good customer who appreciates your fine work. I certainly enjoy seeing it.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Argyllshire said:


> *OOPS!!*
> 
> *This is why its been awhile since my last post.*
> 
> ...


I know how that frustrated you but I honestly like the final edition the best. Funny how stuff works out, huh? You did another masterful job but I wouldn't expect any less from you.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Argyllshire said:


> *OOPS!!*
> 
> *This is why its been awhile since my last post.*
> 
> ...


Maybe it is the fate of the error that brought about a solution and result that surpassed the original.
I, as others do, think it really came out great. Solving problems just make us think and become more innovative and creative.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Argyllshire said:


> *OOPS!!*
> 
> *This is why its been awhile since my last post.*
> 
> ...


Greg remembers when he said "opps I slipped with my grinder maybe I can fix it?" LOL. You guys are the man!


----------



## Argyllshire (Sep 13, 2007)

Argyllshire said:


> *OOPS!!*
> 
> *This is why its been awhile since my last post.*
> 
> ...


Thank you all.
I too like this top better than the original, but I am saddened by the loss of that wonderful piece of maple. Maybe I can glue the chips together?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Argyllshire said:


> *OOPS!!*
> 
> *This is why its been awhile since my last post.*
> 
> ...


that's a thought andy

you could call it

ARG

(andy random grain) wood

like high end OSB lol


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

Argyllshire said:


> *OOPS!!*
> 
> *This is why its been awhile since my last post.*
> 
> ...


You're methods to fix these problems are almost as impressive as the finished pieces themselves, Andy. I too think I like the new medallion better. But, you know I have always been partial to Storm. Fantastic work as always my friend and nice save!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Argyllshire said:


> *OOPS!!*
> 
> *This is why its been awhile since my last post.*
> 
> ...


Amazing Andy, your sence for perfection and detail is a image to follow.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Argyllshire (Sep 13, 2007)

*Finished*

Finally I got it done and shipped it off to the customer. He wont get it in his hands until next week, so I will post his impressions when I hear back. I hope its what he wants!!!

TIP:
Some of you may know about this but many will not. This is my secret to quickly fine sand the box prior to spraying lacquer. I hand sanded down to 220 and then I finish up with green nylon pads. These were bought at the local dollar store. Guess how much? Thats right, a whole dollar. You can buy similar pads at the auto supply store in the paint area, or some hardware stores or Woodcraft. I discovered these for sanding several years ago and use them for my final sanding because they conform to the waves and stay put in your fingers. In a few minutes you can have the wood so smooth it will shine without lacquer. For a finer finish use the burgandy and then the grey. The grits vary between manufactures but isnt that important for wood as it is for auto body work.

I also use them to sand between coats of finish using a well worn one for this task.

*These are absolutely the best way to get a good finish sand on your work in the least amount of time!*










The photos need work but here is what it looks like.
































































Thanks for looking and taking time to leave such nice comments. Now go make a box!
Andy


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

Argyllshire said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Finally I got it done and shipped it off to the customer. He wont get it in his hands until next week, so I will post his impressions when I hear back. I hope its what he wants!!!
> 
> ...


Wow Andy she is a beauty. Thanks for taking us all along. I just got a pack of those pads to clean my chili pots, now I will have to take one out to the shop and give it a try.


----------



## peterrum (Jan 24, 2011)

Argyllshire said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Finally I got it done and shipped it off to the customer. He wont get it in his hands until next week, so I will post his impressions when I hear back. I hope its what he wants!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip, nice work again.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Argyllshire said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Finally I got it done and shipped it off to the customer. He wont get it in his hands until next week, so I will post his impressions when I hear back. I hope its what he wants!!!
> 
> ...


great work and tip too andy

i've used these pads too

what brand lacquer do you recommend
i need to get some soon
it's snowing out here now 
so it won't happen today


----------



## chief101 (Oct 30, 2009)

Argyllshire said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Finally I got it done and shipped it off to the customer. He wont get it in his hands until next week, so I will post his impressions when I hear back. I hope its what he wants!!!
> 
> ...


Great job Andy very impressive.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

Argyllshire said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Finally I got it done and shipped it off to the customer. He wont get it in his hands until next week, so I will post his impressions when I hear back. I hope its what he wants!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip Andy, beautifully done.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Argyllshire said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Finally I got it done and shipped it off to the customer. He wont get it in his hands until next week, so I will post his impressions when I hear back. I hope its what he wants!!!
> 
> ...


Wow Andy.. another gorgeous box!

I wonder how those pads compare to steel wool..?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Argyllshire said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Finally I got it done and shipped it off to the customer. He wont get it in his hands until next week, so I will post his impressions when I hear back. I hope its what he wants!!!
> 
> ...


Great box and super tip, thanks Andy.


----------



## Bobsboxes (Feb 8, 2011)

Argyllshire said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Finally I got it done and shipped it off to the customer. He wont get it in his hands until next week, so I will post his impressions when I hear back. I hope its what he wants!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip, I used those pads a few years ago, and for some reason I quite. Keep up the great work, always very impresive.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Argyllshire said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Finally I got it done and shipped it off to the customer. He wont get it in his hands until next week, so I will post his impressions when I hear back. I hope its what he wants!!!
> 
> ...


What a beautiful box Andy. The woods are fantastic and the finish is too. I will give those pads a try.Thanks for the tip.

*David* Haven't you heard that it doesn't snow in Arizona?, lol. We got about 5" of snow ourselves just last night. Otherwise it's been pretty warm until now. My grandson just finished clearing the driveway.

"







"


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Argyllshire said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Finally I got it done and shipped it off to the customer. He wont get it in his hands until next week, so I will post his impressions when I hear back. I hope its what he wants!!!
> 
> ...


well *mike*
it does in new mexico 









however flagstaf arizona does get some snow
maybe why they put the naval observatory 
on top of the mountain there

to keep it above the snow line ? lol


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Argyllshire said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Finally I got it done and shipped it off to the customer. He wont get it in his hands until next week, so I will post his impressions when I hear back. I hope its what he wants!!!
> 
> ...


Absolutely great tutorial Andy. Thank you so much for taking the time.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Argyllshire said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Finally I got it done and shipped it off to the customer. He wont get it in his hands until next week, so I will post his impressions when I hear back. I hope its what he wants!!!
> 
> ...


gosh… that's frickin incredible Andy. yer a master box builder. beautiful


----------



## Skylark53 (Jan 8, 2010)

Argyllshire said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Finally I got it done and shipped it off to the customer. He wont get it in his hands until next week, so I will post his impressions when I hear back. I hope its what he wants!!!
> 
> ...


SUPER! Andy, thanks for taking us along; the end result is indeed just SUPER!!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Argyllshire said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Finally I got it done and shipped it off to the customer. He wont get it in his hands until next week, so I will post his impressions when I hear back. I hope its what he wants!!!
> 
> ...


Beautiful box Andy and great tip with the pads. I use them all the time and I agree, they're great.


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

Argyllshire said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Finally I got it done and shipped it off to the customer. He wont get it in his hands until next week, so I will post his impressions when I hear back. I hope its what he wants!!!
> 
> ...


That is a real humdinger, color and finish are beautiful, great work.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Argyllshire said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Finally I got it done and shipped it off to the customer. He wont get it in his hands until next week, so I will post his impressions when I hear back. I hope its what he wants!!!
> 
> ...


I know your customer will be extremely excited when he received his box. You did a great job and it looks fantastick.


----------



## jbschutz (Jan 12, 2011)

Argyllshire said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Finally I got it done and shipped it off to the customer. He wont get it in his hands until next week, so I will post his impressions when I hear back. I hope its what he wants!!!
> 
> ...


Great box, Andy. I think the triple medallion turned into a "happy accident".....happens sometimes. A wonderful meeting of art and craftsmanship.


----------



## cathyb (Jul 8, 2009)

Argyllshire said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Finally I got it done and shipped it off to the customer. He wont get it in his hands until next week, so I will post his impressions when I hear back. I hope its what he wants!!!
> 
> ...


Another beautiful box Andy. Your tenacity and creative drive created yet another great save. What sets a master apart from an average woodworker is the flexibility to adjust to the challenges the work presents. What is negative becomes the net positive-always! I'm sure your client will be thrilled!


----------



## SisQMark (Apr 13, 2011)

Argyllshire said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Finally I got it done and shipped it off to the customer. He wont get it in his hands until next week, so I will post his impressions when I hear back. I hope its what he wants!!!
> 
> ...


Beautiful box Andy! You sure do make some great boxes, maybe that's the reason so many emulate your style. Just another masterful piece, keep em coming!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Argyllshire said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Finally I got it done and shipped it off to the customer. He wont get it in his hands until next week, so I will post his impressions when I hear back. I hope its what he wants!!!
> 
> ...


Gorgeous Beautiful Box!

They will love it! I wonder what kind of Watches they're going to put in it? Wrist watches?

Thanks for the Tip!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Argyllshire said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Finally I got it done and shipped it off to the customer. He wont get it in his hands until next week, so I will post his impressions when I hear back. I hope its what he wants!!!
> 
> ...


super Andy, i love this box, it just gleams…i know your customer will love it…and that box will live on for my hundreds of years..if people will care for these boxes we make , they will last for a long long time…thanks for the tip on the pads…i just started a new box today, will give them a try…cant wait to hear your customers comments, please post those if you can…grizz


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Argyllshire said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Finally I got it done and shipped it off to the customer. He wont get it in his hands until next week, so I will post his impressions when I hear back. I hope its what he wants!!!
> 
> ...


Great tutorial Andy and an absolutely fantastic watch box!!! The grain just pops right out at you and the wood combinations are superb. Thanks again….


----------



## FunkadelicAlex (Jan 12, 2011)

Argyllshire said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Finally I got it done and shipped it off to the customer. He wont get it in his hands until next week, so I will post his impressions when I hear back. I hope its what he wants!!!
> 
> ...


Great tip Andy! I'm in the middle of building 3 art boxes so this tip came in at the perfect time. It must be hard to let go of a box that beautiful. As always, Awesome job Andy.


----------



## Argyllshire (Sep 13, 2007)

Argyllshire said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Finally I got it done and shipped it off to the customer. He wont get it in his hands until next week, so I will post his impressions when I hear back. I hope its what he wants!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone, glad you like it and appreciated the journey.
This is my favorite finish for realistic wood color. I also use oils, varnish, shellac depending on the project, but I prefer the results I get with this on my boxes.


----------



## Diggerjacks (Oct 22, 2009)

Argyllshire said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Finally I got it done and shipped it off to the customer. He wont get it in his hands until next week, so I will post his impressions when I hear back. I hope its what he wants!!!
> 
> ...


Hello Andy

A fantastic and incredible box

Thanks for all the ideas and the tutorial


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Argyllshire said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Finally I got it done and shipped it off to the customer. He wont get it in his hands until next week, so I will post his impressions when I hear back. I hope its what he wants!!!
> 
> ...


As expected, it turned out perfectly! Your finishes are always flawless. I didn't get along with the Rustoleum lacquer but I learned a lot and will try the Deft next. I agree the pads work great. I have the green, grey, and white, but can't find the maroon locally. It is supposed to be between the grey and the white as far as 'grit'.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Argyllshire said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Finally I got it done and shipped it off to the customer. He wont get it in his hands until next week, so I will post his impressions when I hear back. I hope its what he wants!!!
> 
> ...


Andy: A beautiful job.

A'm sure that the customer is going to be very happy.


----------



## chopnhack (Nov 5, 2011)

Argyllshire said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Finally I got it done and shipped it off to the customer. He wont get it in his hands until next week, so I will post his impressions when I hear back. I hope its what he wants!!!
> 
> ...


Gorgeous Andy. What do you use to do the shaping?


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Argyllshire said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Finally I got it done and shipped it off to the customer. He wont get it in his hands until next week, so I will post his impressions when I hear back. I hope its what he wants!!!
> 
> ...


Beautiful ! If I only had the patience.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Argyllshire said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Finally I got it done and shipped it off to the customer. He wont get it in his hands until next week, so I will post his impressions when I hear back. I hope its what he wants!!!
> 
> ...


Great blog, beautiful finished product! Thanks!


----------



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

Argyllshire said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Finally I got it done and shipped it off to the customer. He wont get it in his hands until next week, so I will post his impressions when I hear back. I hope its what he wants!!!
> 
> ...


I'd say those "OOPS" was divine intervention. I think you had a little asst from a Co-designer. The final product is really beautiful. Thanks for the great blog!


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

Argyllshire said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Finally I got it done and shipped it off to the customer. He wont get it in his hands until next week, so I will post his impressions when I hear back. I hope its what he wants!!!
> 
> ...


Wow! Very fine work. I like the design where the waves are just melancholy (not so deep!) ... it makes calmness. Thanks for the complete tutorial on this box. As usual Andy… keep it going.


----------



## turnkey47 (Jan 12, 2011)

Argyllshire said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Finally I got it done and shipped it off to the customer. He wont get it in his hands until next week, so I will post his impressions when I hear back. I hope its what he wants!!!
> 
> ...


another beauty andy!!!!!!!!...thanks for the tip and tutorial


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Argyllshire said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Finally I got it done and shipped it off to the customer. He wont get it in his hands until next week, so I will post his impressions when I hear back. I hope its what he wants!!!
> 
> ...


Andy, Thanks for shaing your journey! Helps me to be inspired to get back on the path when I HAVE TO do other things like bill insurance companies, and assist people out of their being stuck.  It's what I have to do to pay the bills. But as I have free time I am cleaning up my bench and shop. Taking little steps toward making woodworker mistakes. 

Your stories and postings of your growth as a woodworker give me an extra boost.

Thanks for what you are doing!!!!!!


----------



## pickpapa (Feb 12, 2011)

Argyllshire said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Finally I got it done and shipped it off to the customer. He wont get it in his hands until next week, so I will post his impressions when I hear back. I hope its what he wants!!!
> 
> ...


Absolutely stunning job. I have the utmost admiration for your work. Thanks for sharing this one.


----------



## TimWood (Apr 6, 2012)

Argyllshire said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Finally I got it done and shipped it off to the customer. He wont get it in his hands until next week, so I will post his impressions when I hear back. I hope its what he wants!!!
> 
> ...


One of my favorites! (I've looked at each and every one!!) Question….what set up do you have for shaping? Please….details….discs….brands….grits….so we don't have to …uh hum…invent…er….the wheel!


----------



## Argyllshire (Sep 13, 2007)

Argyllshire said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Finally I got it done and shipped it off to the customer. He wont get it in his hands until next week, so I will post his impressions when I hear back. I hope its what he wants!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Tim. This is what I have to share, hope it helps.
http://lumberjocks.com/Argyllshire/blog/10444


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

Argyllshire said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Finally I got it done and shipped it off to the customer. He wont get it in his hands until next week, so I will post his impressions when I hear back. I hope its what he wants!!!
> 
> ...


Always great looken boxes unreal very inovative work always teachin us woodworkers something new so I would have to say a great teacher too Andy, u keep doin what u .


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Argyllshire said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Finally I got it done and shipped it off to the customer. He wont get it in his hands until next week, so I will post his impressions when I hear back. I hope its what he wants!!!
> 
> ...


Beautiful Andy!


----------



## Danal (Apr 21, 2012)

Argyllshire said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Finally I got it done and shipped it off to the customer. He wont get it in his hands until next week, so I will post his impressions when I hear back. I hope its what he wants!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Andy, I know this was completed some time ago but I seldom get time to look at other work. Very beautiful craftsmanship and your sharing this talent with us is rewarding, inspirational and makes me want to give this a try.
I am so busy making my mugs, I forget there are things I haven't tried and this is now on my list. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Natrone (Dec 28, 2012)

Argyllshire said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Finally I got it done and shipped it off to the customer. He wont get it in his hands until next week, so I will post his impressions when I hear back. I hope its what he wants!!!
> 
> ...


So what did you use to sand the waves in it? Grinder? I would like to try that.


----------



## Argyllshire (Sep 13, 2007)

Argyllshire said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Finally I got it done and shipped it off to the customer. He wont get it in his hands until next week, so I will post his impressions when I hear back. I hope its what he wants!!!
> 
> ...


Yes, an angle grinder with a sanding disc.


----------

